# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  عـــرس جمــــاعـــي لـ«الصـم والبـكم»

## عفاف الهدى

عـــرس جمــــاعـــي لـ«الصـم والبـكم»
   واس - صنعاء
شهدت مديرية رداع بمحافظة البيضاء اليمنية أخيراً عرساً جماعياً  لفئة الصم والبكم هو الأول من نوعه في اليمن.
وضم العرس الجماعي 50 عريساً  وعروسا من محافظات صنعاء وتعز وذمار وإب والبيضاء نظمته جمعية رعاية وتأهيل الصم  والبكم في اليمن بدعم مؤسسة أبو الرجال التجارية والصناعية اليمنية.
وقال أمين  عام المجلس المحلي بمحافظة البيضاء ناصر الخضر حسين : "إن العرس الجماعي للصم البكم  يعكس مضامين ودلالات التكافل الاجتماعي الحقيقي".
مثنياً على دعم مثل هذه  المبادرات من قبل القطاع الخاص التي تساهم في دمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في  المجتمع.

----------


## فرح

يسلموووووو هدى حبيبتي
ع هييييك خبريه ..
وربي يوفق الجمييييع .ويسعدهم في حياتهم 
دمتِ يالغلا ودااام هالنشاااط الحلووو منك غلاتووو
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خبر حلوووو ..*
*الله يوفقهم ان شاء الله ..*
*تسلميين عفاف ع الخبر..*
*الله يعطيكِ العاآآفيه ..*
*تحيآااتي..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات عالمرور حبايب قلبي

----------


## ليلاس

* تسلمي يــ الغآلية ..*

*ع الخبرية الحلوة ..*

*ربي يوفقهم و يسسعدهم ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جميعا

----------

